# Propride Hitch



## GodFather2u

Selling my never installed ProPride hitch. Type: 3P Hitch - 1000 lb Spring bar, 3P Hitch Bar Receiver End: 2.5". Only 1 box opened to get the instructions out. It came in 4 heavy boxes. I'm selling our towable so I won't be needing this hitch. This is brand new purchased directly from ProPride Inc in Mar of this year (2020).

I prefer to sell locally in Sacramento/SF Bay Area which I'll deliver personally if you like.

Asking $2500 OBO. My loss, your gain. Thanks for looking.


----------



## ob277rl

Selling your trailer now the hitch are you retiring from RVing.

Good Luck 
Robert


----------



## GodFather2u

Hahahaha! No. Just retired and looking at 5th wheels or 32-36' diesel pushers.


----------

